

More Speculation on Apple Self Driver - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.roboticstrends.com/article/apple_self_driving_car_in_the_works

======
mtmail
And again the author rules out the possibility that Apple might need the test
facility for other technology in cars and not necessarily works on self-
driving cars.

Translating "would like to get an understanding of timing and availability for
the space." to "Apple Self-Driving Car in the Works" is a big step.

